# aquascaped the tank



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

tankshot







:

View attachment 59650


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_The image "http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=59650" cannot be displayed, because it contains errors._


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> _The image "http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=59650" cannot be displayed, because it contains errors._
> [snapback]1007444[/snapback]​


works fine for me


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

that is a sweet set up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks fantastic man, looks so natural you'd think it was a small piece of river in there.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

holy crap! that is a great tank! I strive to have something like that. good work!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice setup man


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff.
however, I only see 2 fish


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

whoa. that must have been one hell of a project.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice tank! how long is that?

Gordeez, there's more fish on the right, i see atleast 5


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

dam it took like 3 mins to d/l. then i started gettin pissed. then i seen the tank and was like dam thats perfect tank. then i wasnt mad anymore


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Gorgeous setup!

I envy you. You should call your aquarium a river name like Rio Orinoco or Rio ***** or Rio Xingu! Godamm, I mean it looks like cross section of a river!

Nice one!









Jay


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's an amazing tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's one of the nicest setups I've ever seen.
You gonna put some more fish in it?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats really bitchin man, it was cool watching the progress of your tank being built


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I like it a lot!
Its stunning in my opinion!
I just love it!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

I love it

2 questions:

How long is it in meters?

and how big in liters?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

super nice


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very impressive


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree. Great looking tank. Mayb oneday I'l have one like that, but i doubt it.

CT


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

holy hell that is one beautiful tank. you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Amazing!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I dont see the comp in their, he still kicking? 
I knew your tank would turn out good but not this good, it looks amazing!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## espo849 (Apr 19, 2005)

holy hell...that is awesome.
im new to this site, and p's in general, and im trying to make my tank look nice. how did you get those rocks on the background of your tank??


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I always like seeing panoramic tank shots. How many photos did you take to stitch that masterpiece?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great work man, you have an amazing set-up


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

makes me wanna steel ur background.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I have been keeping piranha for a long time now and have seen a lot of amazing set ups...Your's has to be the most ideal set up i have ever seen...amazing job.. any info on the aquascaping?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that is one freakin amazing setup. mine is officially dogshit.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Amazing







fyi- it takes forever to load, and my 56k at home could not even do it.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Do I see a stingray in that tank? How is the Rhom doing in there? Once again best tank in the world.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW damn it,s so frikin great very nice tank mate


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That tank as always leaves me in awh....


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Nethius said:


> Nice tank! how long is that?
> 
> Gordeez, there's more fish on the right, i see atleast 5
> [snapback]1007508[/snapback]​


It's a glass tank with the capacity of 237.8 us gal (=900 liters) wich measures 9.843 ft (=300cm) wide x 1.64 ft (=50cm) deep x 1.969 ft (=60cm) high. 
At this moment there are 7 x Pygocentrus Nattereri 7-10 inch (=20-25cm) and 1 Serrasalmus Compressus 6 inch (=15cm) combined in the tank.



jaejae said:


> Gorgeous setup!
> 
> I envy you. You should call your aquarium a river name like Rio Orinoco or Rio ***** or Rio Xingu! Godamm, I mean it looks like cross section of a river!
> 
> ...


good idea ! i'll think about that..



Piranha_man said:


> That's one of the nicest setups I've ever seen.
> You gonna put some more fish in it?
> [snapback]1007598[/snapback]​


Not for the time being i first want to see how the compressus and the reds are getting along.



MR.FREEZ said:


> thats really bitchin man, it was cool watching the progress of your tank being built
> [snapback]1007822[/snapback]​


Thank you, a website is being build for it right now wich includes all the info and facts how i did it.



Stugge said:


> I love it
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> ...


300 x 50 x 60 cm = 900 liters



BigChuckP said:


> I dont see the comp in their, he still kicking?
> I knew your tank would turn out good but not this good, it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx yeah he is ... he claimed half the tank atm and is still undamaged



espo849 said:


> holy hell...that is awesome.
> im new to this site, and p's in general, and im trying to make my tank look nice. how did you get those rocks on the background of your tank??
> [snapback]1008365[/snapback]​


THere'll be a tutorial later on. Welcome to the hobby











Natt King Shoal said:


> I always like seeing panoramic tank shots. How many photos did you take to stitch that masterpiece?
> [snapback]1008559[/snapback]​


2



cmsCheerFish said:


> makes me wanna steel ur background.
> [snapback]1008930[/snapback]​


Come and try me











(ActivePulse) said:


> I have been keeping piranha for a long time now and have seen a lot of amazing set ups...Your's has to be the most ideal set up i have ever seen...amazing job.. any info on the aquascaping?
> [snapback]1009044[/snapback]​


Later when my site is done


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Slim said:


> Do I see a stingray in that tank? How is the Rhom doing in there? Once again best tank in the world.
> [snapback]1009512[/snapback]​


There are no stings in the tank .. i'm not that stupid hehe The "Rhom" is doing great ... a bit to great imo


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

nice natural looking tank... did you use foam?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I can see the thumbnail but I get an error message when I click it to see it full sized







. "The image "http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=59650" cannot be displayed, because it contains errors."


----------

